# Acela Testing 165 MPH in September?



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 3, 2012)

I know there is work on going on around portions of the NEC in NJ with the goal of getting the Acela to 165 I just thought any kind of real speed increase was still years away. Although on Page 4 of Amtrak Ink for August/September I found this.



> High-Speed Testing in New Jersey Date: September 2012
> 
> Location: Trenton to New Brunswick
> 
> ...


I am not familiar with the time line on the project I just heard it will all be done by 2015. Does it seem reasonable that testing would be starting next month?

Link to PDF of Amtrak Ink here


----------



## afigg (Aug 3, 2012)

We have been discussing this in the Amtrak Ink Released thread in the main Amtrak forum. Reportedly the purpose is to evaluate the stability of the Acela for 160 mph speeds, get data for FRA certification. Amtrak and the FRA probably want to find out what problems they may encounter with 160 mph operations _before_ they start on the track, power upgrades and catenary replacement.


----------

